# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  App second numero de telephone

## Tintantong

Je cherche a installer une App (comme OnOff) pour avoir un second numero de telephone sur mon iphone. Est-ce que quelqu'un a deja essayé??

----------


## n3fox

Petit coquin  ::):

----------


## Meca

Pas testé mais je veux bien des retours pour ma reconversion en 007  :Cigare:

----------


## davyyy86

onoff c'est pas terrible ça déconne pas mal mais pas tester autre chose

----------


## andrau

testé on off version business. Ca marche pas trop mal mais y'a encore pas mal de bug (et ça pompe pas mal la batterie)

----------


## pomeroy121

Beaucoup de bugs. Je ne conseille pas. Il est plus facile d'acheter un deuxième téléphone bon marché pour les appels.

----------


## pomeroy121

Je vous en prie

----------


## remi1978

ça peut être utile pour gérer un numéro pro et perso sur un même numéro, je suis naïf ?

----------


## bablight

Je crois que c'est pas mal utilisé pour les annonces sur le boncoin, tu utilises un numéro temporaire le tps de faire tes ventes et uen fois qu'elles sont terminées tu peux clôturer ton numéro.

----------

